# Playing cable through my Projector



## MikeBoseman (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi, I have a epson ex90 projector. I have it hooked up to a dvd surround sound and that is all I have ever used it for. I was wondering if anyone new a way I could play my basic cable through it. The projector is in my business. I have one tv in the shop hooked up to basic cable and thought it would be cool to have it played through the projector as well. I dont really care if they have to be on the same channels as long as I can get it hooked up! I have attached a photo of the back of my projector. Im not to bright when it comes to electronics so hopefully someone here can help! sorry for phone pic.:blink:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You wont be able to unless the projector has a tuner built into it, you will need an external tuner such as a VCR or sat receiver.


----------



## MikeBoseman (Dec 7, 2010)

I remember someone mentioning using a vcr a while back when I was trying to figure this out. Would I still be able to have my dvd surround sound hooked up at the same time?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes, you would have to use two different inputs on the projector unless the DVD surround system has inputs on it as you could put the output of the VCR through the surround system first and then to the projector but we would need more info (model# etc) to determine what you can do.


----------



## MikeBoseman (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey thanks alot for the replys! The projector model # is v11h307220 and my cheapo insignia surround sound model # is IS-HT1b101...The surround sound does appear to have inputs on it. I will dig out the vcr tonight when I get home...if this did work would that mean I could play all my old school vhs tapes on the big screen? :clap:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

MikeBoseman said:


> if this did work would that mean I could play all my old school vhs tapes on the big screen? :clap:


Yes, this would work just fine. Just dont be expecting amazing picture quality from a VHS video on a huge screen.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Depending on the cost - a cheap cable box from the cable company might be worth it... Some of the basic ones have SVideo or other outputs that are a step up. I imagine there have to be cheap cable decoders out there too that don't have to be leased/activated. 

Composite video sucks and I think that a VCR will just make it suck harder.


----------



## MikeBoseman (Dec 7, 2010)

I got the vcr out but havent tried it yet (gotta get some cable). I did bring my ps3 from home and hooked it up through the surround sound using the inputs like you suggested for the vcr and it worked out fine. If I remember correctly, when I use to have this surround sound at my house there was a big delay on it when I hooked it to basic cable...Is this because of the cheap surround sound I have or could I possibly have had something hooked up wrong? Thanks for any help!! Ima try to hook the cable up using the vcr today...


----------

